Ask HN: Which CI do you use for small private projects? - xstartup
======
ianleeclark
I run Drone CI
([https://github.com/drone/drone](https://github.com/drone/drone)) on Digital
Ocean. For ~5 dollars a month, I get all of my private repos built
automatically. I looked at Travis, Circle, &c., but they all seemed really
expensive for private repos that may not be built > 50 times per month (with
many not getting built per month).

------
st3fan
Has anyone installed Gitlab just for the CI component?

------
st3fan
Circle CI has options for private projects.

------
dozzie
Why do you think you need _CI_ for small projects? Sane build scripts should
be enough.

